# Hippie Music Anyone?



## R. Zimm (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm 57 and a musician so I have enjoyed a wide variety of music during my life. I still listen to late Sixties / early Seventies Hippie Music from time to time so I thought I'd post some of my favorite artists and let others do the same.

Grateful Dead
Buddy Miles
Edgar Winter Group
Ten Years After
Mike Bloomfield / Al Kooper
Alman Brothers Band

Yes, I am partial to blues and jam bands. What about you?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 2, 2013)

Moody Blues
Neil Young
Led Zeppelin
Bob Dylan
Elton John
Animals
Crosby, Stills and Nash
Credence Clearwater Revival
Donovan
The Byrds

...just a few.  I like blues too, don't know what a jam band is, but I never cared for instrumentals. :jammin:


----------



## TWHRider (Mar 2, 2013)

ZZ Top
Led Zepplin
Molly Hatchet
Lynard Skynard
The Eagles
Steppenwolf
Jethro Tull<---thanks to my baby brother
George Thorogood AND The Delaware Destroyers


----------



## R. Zimm (Mar 3, 2013)

"Jam Band" is a moniker for a group that features long improvisational sections at their live concerts. So no show is ever the same. If you're good you're a Jam Band otherwise it's considered "noodling."


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 3, 2013)

Pink Floyd
Jethro Tull (thanks to my BIG brother  )
Yes
Jefferson Airplane / Starship
Deep Purple
Emerson, Lake & Palmer
Elton John (not really hippie music, but I taught myself keyboards using his sheet music)
Led Zeppelin
CSN&Y
Janice Joplin
Cream
Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## pchinvegas (Mar 5, 2013)

Simon and Grafunkel
Grateful Dead
Arlo Guthrie
Jethro Tull
Todd Rudgren
James Taylor
Joe Cocker


----------



## R. Zimm (Mar 5, 2013)

I had forgotten about Jethro Tull, some of that music was an interesting combo of antiquated folk with hard rock. Actually another modern Hippie Band would be the Dave Mathews Band. He's stoned most of the time and they play very unstructured sometimes.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 5, 2013)

Can't forget the Mamas and the Papas.


----------



## R. Zimm (Mar 9, 2013)

RIP ALvin Lee of "Ten Years After"

http://youtu.be/UGV-CBhnC1w

One of the original shredders!


----------



## R. Zimm (Mar 9, 2013)

And THIS is my favorite song of all time.

http://youtu.be/OEQZTzIYRXs

Thoughts?????


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 10, 2013)

Nothing like the fat Moog sounds that Edgar coaxed out of that thing!

I wore my fingers down on my MiniMoog trying to copy his technique - never got there. 

It's a rare artist that can reproduce their studio sound live, and Edgar did it on a regular basis.


----------



## R. Zimm (Mar 10, 2013)

I think the secret is the twiddling of the controls. I mean twiddling in the sense that you know what you are doing. I saw the EWG live and his synth rack was over 6 ft tall and located right in the front center of the stage (this is before wireless instrument connections). Edgar was playing the strapped keyboard in front of the rack. When he gets to the synth lead part of Frankenstein he kneels down in from of the rack (like on the vid) and twiddles the controls for like ten minutes finally ending on the pulsating descending solo finale and back into the theme.


I was too stoned to remember much else from that evening but that solo.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 12, 2013)

R. Zimm said:


> I think the secret is the twiddling of the controls. I mean twiddling in the sense that you know what you are doing. I saw the EWG live and his synth rack was over 6 ft tall and located right in the front center of the stage (this is before wireless instrument connections). Edgar was playing the strapped keyboard in front of the rack. When he gets to the synth lead part of Frankenstein he kneels down in from of the rack (like on the vid) and twiddles the controls for like ten minutes finally ending on the pulsating descending solo finale and back into the theme.



Yes, I mistakenly thought he was using a Moog but upon further investigation I found he was actually using an ARP 2600 in that clip. I should have realized that because instead of the pitch-bending wheel on the Moog he has a rotary dial. Still ... he knows how to use it!




> I was too stoned to remember much else from that evening but that solo.



Was there any OTHER way to see a concert back then? :love_heart:


----------



## R. Zimm (Mar 13, 2013)

Purple micro dot maybe??? Or 'shrooms???


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 14, 2013)

R. Zimm said:


> Purple micro dot maybe??? Or 'shrooms???



Ask a silly question ... layful:

I hear about a lot more incidents now at concerts where the kids are destructive because they're drunk than because they're stoned. In fact, in general, it's hard to envision getting into a fight when you've smoked weed - you're just too darned zoned out.


----------



## SeaSparkle (Mar 14, 2013)

Oh jeeze, love that era
BEATLES
Steppenwolf
Grateful Dead
Aerosmith
CCR
Moody Blues
Led Zeppelin
Jefferson Airplane
Hendrix
Cream
Doors
Stones 
The Grass Roots
Janis Joplin
Strawberry Alarm Clock


----------



## R. Zimm (Mar 14, 2013)

"SeaSparkle" - Now THAT's a Hippie name for sure! When I was  Hippie they called me "Doc"

And two Groovy Stars for adding Strawberry Alarm Clock!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm still ticked that I came along at the tail-end of the hippie days. All that was left for me were a few pairs of elephant bell-bottoms and some old bong water. 

There was still a lot of great music being made in my youth, thankfully, but by the time I was hitting my heavy-duty party days it was during the Age of Disco.

I'm not sure if it's because I'm getting older now or what, but in side-by-side comparisons with today's groups I just can't help but notice how much more technically proficient they were back in the '60's and '70's. Unless it's because I'm not a fan-boy, there just doesn't seem to be any real stand-out talent today ...


----------



## R. Zimm (Mar 24, 2013)

True Phil, many of the Pop stars are average vocalists that are auto-tuned in the studio to sound better. Go off the beaten path to find some not so well known musicians who will blow your socks off. One in particular comes to mind, who is from SE Florida, is Scott Henderson / Tribal Tech.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tribal_Tech


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 24, 2013)

R. Zimm said:


> True Phil, many of the Pop stars are average vocalists that are auto-tuned in the studio to sound better. Go off the beaten path to find some not so well known musicians who will blow your socks off. One in particular comes to mind, who is from SE Florida, is Scott Henderson / Tribal Tech.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tribal_Tech



Thanks for the tip - I'm going to check them out. 

I know there's still talent floating around - it just seems that for the most part they're undiscovered, despite the many "You've Got Talent" shows. At least the Internet allows them to get their work out there, something that was nearly impossible just 20 years ago.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 1, 2013)

Big Brother and the Holding Company
The Dead
The Steve Miller Blues Band
Jefferson Airplane
Country Joe and the Fish
The Chambers Brothers
The Jimi Hendrix Experience
The Moody Blues
Cream

And, of course, The Beatles and Stones...


----------



## R. Zimm (Apr 1, 2013)

Yes, I liked early Steve Miller Band more than when he really hit the big time. I'll have to see if those were ever digitized.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Apr 2, 2013)

'Horse With No Name' - America.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 2, 2013)

I liked Steve Miller much more in the beginning when Boz Scaggs was playing with him.  It was blues based and fantastic.  Steve has said he wanted more pop success and he certainly found it . . .    But, found most of his stuff after that lacking.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 4, 2013)

R. Zimm said:


> Yes, I liked early Steve Miller Band more than when he really hit the big time. I'll have to see if those were ever digitized.



His cover of "Key to the Highway" is among my favorites.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 4, 2013)

Since we're talkin' Hippy Music, here, let it be said The Moody Blues brought me through some far out trips . . .


----------



## That Guy (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## R. Zimm (Apr 8, 2013)

Today I was listening to Iron Butterfly / In-a-gadda-da-vida Baby!


----------



## That Guy (Apr 9, 2013)

"IN-A-GADDA-DA-VIDA"!!!  Arrrrrgh . . . Uncle Sam decided I could best serve our efforts as a photographer in Vietnam.  As my head got spun around and I started mouthing off . . . they decided to stick me in a darkroom for hours on end.  I still went on assignments.  But, when not busy bringing the war to the esteemed pages of your local rag, it was back in the dark.  One of the guys brought me a cassette recorder with only one tape . . . Yep, Iron Butterfly.  GAWD, do I know "inagaddadavida"?!?!?!!!


----------



## That Guy (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## R. Zimm (Apr 16, 2013)

My "Band" (me and one other guy) have been working on "Shine on you crazy diamond" by Pink Floyd lately. Just he on acoustic guitar and me on electric. It's starting to come together well.

Hey, there's another great hippie song - "Come Together" by The Beatles!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 17, 2013)

That Guy said:


>



One of my favorite songs..I really liked Linda Rondstadt..weren't the Stone Poneys the future Eagles?


----------



## That Guy (Apr 17, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> One of my favorite songs..I really liked Linda Rondstadt..weren't the Stone Poneys the future Eagles?



The Stone Poneys weren't Eagles, but guys from her later back up bands were.  Heneley and Fry I believe...


----------



## That Guy (Apr 17, 2013)

R. Zimm said:


> My "Band" (me and one other guy) have been working on "Shine on you crazy diamond" by Pink Floyd lately. Just he on acoustic guitar and me on electric. It's starting to come together well.
> 
> Hey, there's another great hippie song - "Come Together" by The Beatles!



A great song for the sad, sad demise of Syd Barrett.  In high school, my buddy Ed and I formed a duo we called Me 'n' Ed which was a take on a local pizza joint Me 'n' Ed's.  We had fun writing parodies of recent popular hits and even emceed a couple of hootenannies.  Remember hootenannies?!?!?!?!?


----------



## That Guy (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## Planxty (Apr 21, 2013)

A few that reside in my collection.

Beau Brummels.
Blue Cheer.
Captain Beefheart and the Magic Band.
Chocolate Watch Band.
Jimi Hendrix.
Kaleidoscope.
Pink Floyd.
West Coast Pop Art Experimental Band.
Velvet Underground.
Brainticket.
Cream.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 21, 2013)

Summertime Blues by Blue Cheer was a big hit in the day, forgot about them Planxty. :jammin:


----------



## That Guy (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## SeaSparkle (Apr 27, 2013)

That Guy said:


> "IN-A-GADDA-DA-VIDA"!!!  Arrrrrgh . . . Uncle Sam decided I could best serve our efforts as a photographer in Vietnam.  As my head got spun around and I started mouthing off . . . they decided to stick me in a darkroom for hours on end.  I still went on assignments.  But, when not busy bringing the war to the esteemed pages of your local rag, it was back in the dark.  One of the guys brought me a cassette recorder with only one tape . . . Yep, Iron Butterfly.  GAWD, do I know "inagaddadavida"?!?!?!!!



Oh.... my.... gosh.  The things you have seen. Wish that wasn't put on you.
Thank you for serving our country. 

If I had to match you to a song based on some of your posts I've read..
.. you strike me as a 'Born to be Wild' kinda guy


----------



## Planxty (Apr 27, 2013)

a classic .


----------



## That Guy (Apr 27, 2013)

SeaSparkle said:


> Oh.... my.... gosh. .. you strike me as a 'Born to be Wild' kinda guy
> QUOTE]
> 
> Actually . . . "Born to be Mild..."  I am a mild and lazy guy.  Oh, and I do love Steppenwolf!


----------



## That Guy (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 30, 2013)

I just heard "On the Road Again" by Canned Heat...great song.  Also, "Goin' Up The Country", another good tune.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (May 3, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (Jun 27, 2013)




----------

